# Mojo Mods



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The wife dragged me to the craft shot today. While there I grabbed supplies to make a new topper for my Mojo. I made this out of a foam egg, feather pad, floral wire, and loose feathers. I could not find anything to act at the wire so I just snipped the zip ties off the existing one. (if anyone has an idea for a substitute wire let me know) It is pretty easy to make. From my trial run in the living room it looks like it will work well. I like the action and different look. Once I have put it through the paces I will let ya all know how it worked and holds up. I will make the fixes and post the details on how I made it.

Photo:









Video of the new action:






Also here is the extension stake I made. 3/4" dowel about 14" long. Drill a hole into the top of the dowel. Then insert some all thread into the hole with some glue or epoxy (I used Gorilla Glue). It helps in tall grass or snow.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks interesting-- Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks interesting, should work.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That looks sweet. Good birdy looking decoy.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. That is what I was going for.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks. It is not the prettiest thing I have seen..... It only took 5 min to throw together.... I think it will work though.


----------



## Nitehunt (Feb 8, 2013)

Great work!! Definitely keep us posted on the action it draws!!


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

i wanna know more about the flooring in your living room??? hardwood laminate? oh and and i like mojo too!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks I will. Gonna try it tomorrow..... Maybe. I am a little concerned with it holding up to in and out of the bag.

Kevin they are laminate. We have 2 labs and I figure laminate will wear better. African Mahogony is style. Lumber liquidators is where I got it.


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

itzDirty said:


> Thanks I will. Gonna try it tomorrow..... Maybe. I am a little concerned with it holding up to in and out of the bag.
> 
> Kevin they are laminate. We have 2 labs and I figure laminate will wear better. African Mahogony is style. Lumber liquidators is where I got it.


floor looks great. laminates have come a long way since they were first introduced!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks. They are easy to put in and take a beating.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Totally confused here, the mojo, is it just a decoy to make it look like a rat/bird for predators?


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

also, love the floors


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol thanks on the floor.

Yes the mojo is a decoy to give a visual element to your calling. When it works at its best they lock onto the decoy and pay less attention to other things...... Like you trying to shoot it. It is a commercial product that I have modified making it look like a bird.

Here is a link to the product. Which is on sale and the best price I have ever seen for it.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Hunting-Decoys/Predator-Decoys-Miscellaneous%7C/pc/104791680/c/104714280/sc/104515380/MOJO-Critter-Decoy/708497.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-hunting-decoys-predator-decoys-miscellaneous%2F_%2FN-1100086%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104515380%3FWTz_l%3DUnknown%253Bcat104791680%253Bcat104714280&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat104791680%3Bcat104714280%3Bcat104515380


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

that is cool as all get right there

it actually looks like a wounded bird flapping around

nice work

once you figure out how durable it is,wanna make me one


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks SGB, You will see how easy it really is to make. I am going to test it tomorrow.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks good. Be sure to report how it takes before an owl or hawk attack it LOL.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay we'll first day had its problems.... As I suspected it may....... The bird did not fare well in the bag. The feathers stuck out too much and the tips broke off. Not bad though and will still work... The feathers got a little roughed up...... But will still work fine...... The biggest issue was wind. The bird catches too much wind and gets a pretty bland action.... Gonna have to go back to the drawing board on this one fellas. I gotta catch up on some call work, then I will get back to it.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

put it on a spring! like those bobbleheads.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It is on a spring. The same one that comes with the standard decoy. Problem is that now it catches the wind and just sits in one spot spinning. The normal mojo topper does this a bit but not as bad as this thing...... However...... I might be able to rig this with a swivel, fishing line and a stake. Making it its own, no battery needed, decoy.....


----------

